# Dachbegrünung mit Bodendecker ?



## Bibo-30 (21. Sep. 2011)

hallo Ihr lieben 

ich hab da mal eine Frage.
Und zwar gehts darum, das ich ein neues Meerschweinchengehege bauen möchte, mit einem Dach; die Neigung steht noch nicht fest, da ich erstmal Ideen sammeln möchte, wo wir schon bei meiner Frage wären 
Mir kam die Idee, das Dach zu begrünen, (aus optischen, wie auch wärmedämmenden Gründen) nun hab ich etwas gelesen und mir mal den Aufbau angeschaut. Überall werden nur "Steingartenpflanzen", wie Mauerpfeffer und andere Sedumpflanzen genutzt.

Ich hätte gerne zB Phlox,( Männertreu oä) und andere (sich schneller ausbreitende __ Bodendecker) auf dem Dach, wäre das möglich?

Oder muß ich mich (wie immer) in Geduld üben und auf Mauerpfeffer und co zurückgreifen (die auch sehr schön sind, ich sie aber lieber in einem Steinbeet hätte  )?
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, das ganze Dach mit Feldthymian zu bepflanzen  auch sehr hübsch....

habt Ihr andere Ideen?


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

Hallo Bianca,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es evtl. auch eine Frage der Dachlast ist. Sedum wächst ja auch in einem mageren, wenig wasserspeicherndem Substrat. Bei anderen Pflanzen wirst du "normalen" Boden benötigen, der Wasser speichern soll. Damit wird es natürlich schwerer.

Nur so eine Idee. Aussehen würde es bestimmt gut.


----------



## karsten. (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

Hallo

es gibt 3 verschiedene "Arten" von Dachbegrünungen
die extensive mit Sedum ist die Verbreitetste 
weil Einfachste 

natürlich geht es anders !

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

ein Nachbar hatte das auch mal gemacht, nun beschwert sich dessen Nachbar, dass bei Regen seine Hausfassade beschmutzt wird


----------



## buddler (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

semper vivum drauf.hält ewig und vermehrt sich reichlich-
gruß jörg


----------



## Bibo-30 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

wow, danke für die vielen Antworten 

okey, dann werde ich's, wenn ich es mache, extensiv bepflanzen mit Hauswurzen und co.
Um eine Substratdicke von mehr als 15 cm zu realisieren....ist so ein Gehege wohl nicht das richtige  obwohl es vom Klima bestimmt optimal wäre 

dann muß ich nur noch meinen Mann und meine Vermieterin überzeugen 

Vielleicht starte ich erstmal einen Versuch "im kleinen"  ...  den wesendlich kleineren Kaninchenstall oder erstmal ein Vogelhäuschen


----------



## StefanBO (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

Hallo Bianca,

auf einem Dach herrscht ein sehr spezielles Klima, insbesondere in Trockenperioden im Sommer. Je dünner die Substratschicht, und je stärker die Sonneneinstrahlung, desto länger sind halt die Zeiten absoluter Trockenheit, die nur wenige Pflanzen überdauern.

Wir haben ein begrüntes Garagendach an der Nordhauswand, also stark beschattet. Obwohl das spezielle Dachsubstrat (gut feuchtigkeitsspeichernd) auch nicht stärker als 10 cm wird, wachsen da u.a. auch ein paar Schachbrettblumen (im Frühjahr ist es ja noch relativ feucht) und Moose. Bei den Nachbarn mit dem Garagendach an der Südseite sieht das natürlich völlig anders aus!

Du kannst ein gut erreichbares Dach gelegentlich gießen, dann hast du schon wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Pflanzenauswahl.


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

Hallo Stefan,

ich hätte verschiedene Möglichkeiten, das Gehege aufzustellen....also von Vollsonne bis fast immer Schatten, wäre alles möglich. 
Leider sind mein Mann, meine Vermieterin und ich uns noch nicht gnz einig, wo es nun genau hinsoll. Da es mit 2 x 6 Metern auch nicht grade klein wird, soll es 'so wenig wie möglich auffallen'. (da könnte man glatt ein Carport aufstellen und dieses verkleiden  )
Daher auch die Idde mit der eventuellen Begrünug des Daches und evtl. __ Wein und Chinaschilf oä, an den Wänden  auch plane ich ein "intigriertes" Insektenhotel an einer Seite mit ein. 
So sollte es optisch eigendlich ein 'hingucker' werden....naja...Geschmacksache  aber durch die Begrünung wird es hoffendlich weniger auffallen und nebenbei wird ein, denk ich, optimales Klima im Sommer, wie im Winter für die Tiere geschaffen


----------



## Gartenzwerg123 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

Hi,
Bodendecker habe ich noch nirgends auf Dächern gesehen. Wenn überhaupt, dann wächst auf Dächern __ Moos und bestimmt auch ein wenig Unkraut. Bodendecker hat meines Wissens auch eine gute Wurzelbildung!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Dachbegrünung mit  Bodendecker ?*

Hi Gartenzwerg,

auch Sedumarten und Hauswurz gehören zu dem was im Fachhandel als Bodendecker vertrieben wird, 

Man kann übrigens alle Pflanzenarten als Bodendecker verwenden (zwar net auf nen Dach), egal wie groß sie werden. Kommt nur auf die Pflanzabstände zwischen den Einzelpflanzen an. Selbst große Bäume können als excellente Bodendecker herhalten, (wie man in jedem Wald von oben sehen kann)

MfG Frank


----------

